# Caucasian Shepherds



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I had never heard of this breed until the other night. I started doing a little research on them and I have to say I was really taken with them. If I didn't already have gsds and love gsds so much I would definitely have one. Maybe one day I will be able to have one. Apparently they are pretty high maintenance and require A LOT of training, socialization and work to keep them from getting into trouble. That sounds familiar- huh? 



















































They certainly are huge!!! No doubt about that.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> They certainly are huge!!! No doubt about that.


 
WOW! I did a double take when I saw this one!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Wow I'm in:wub: I want a dog like this now 








They're huge! Lol.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Interesting dogs! They are strong and aggressive. Hopefully it will be awhile before someone decides to breed them away from their characteristics. In the ring the handler only shows the teeth as they may not tolerateva stranger groping about the mouth. 

Obviously not a dog for everyone. My friend has a Gampr. Another strong guardian.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Samba said:


> Interesting dogs! They are strong and aggressive. Hopefully it will be awhile before someone decides to breed them away from their characteristics. In the ring the handler only shows the teeth as they may not tolerateva stranger groping about the mouth.
> 
> Obviously not a dog for everyone. My friend has a Gampr. Another strong guardian.


Yeah. Hopefully they will never become a "breed craze" and get ruined both their genetic pool and their reputations like has happened to so many other great dogs. So far they are still fairly unknown. I had never even heard of them until someone mentioned them on another forum I post on last night. They require a strong and capable leader as they can be people aggressive. They also require SERIOUS training and socialization. 

They are stunning dogs, though, IMO. Someday, when I have MUCH more experience and time I would love to have one but I am in no way ready to take on that responsibility now.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Oh WOW. Stunning.

What worries me is that they don't "look" like they would be aggressive or need a very experienced owner. They look like hugs cuddly teddy bears.

Although I will say, if it were possible I would so borrow one to sleep with in the winter! :wild:


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! I'm in love but they definitely sound like too much for me to handle with my current experience. I'd love to see one in person though.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This is interesting. I just found it. Apparently they are extremely loyal and since they are used for guarding sheep in Eastern Europe they have even been known to attack wolves - WOW. 





> Powerful and massive, the Caucasian Ovcharka can prove to be a difficult breed for an inexperienced owner, because it respects and obeys only those dominant members of the family that it deems superior to itself. They are generally good with children, but will not see them as their masters. The dog develops a strong bond with its owner but will rarely be completely submissive and blindly follow orders, for this is truly a thinking dog which relies primarily on its own instincts, sometimes even disregarding its master's directions in certain situations. A breed with a very quick reaction time and lightning-fast protection reflexes, it has even been unfairly described by some as somewhat of a "loose cannon". With proper care, handling and training, this is a well-behaved and obedient family companion. Take care to ask the owner before touching as these dogs are not 'big teddy bears' to be run up to and cuddled. A well behaved Ovcharka will merely take a step back and avert their head; this is a good behavior as these dogs are not Golden Retrievers in their temperament towards everyone. Ovcharka AKA caucasian mountain dogs are used to hide amongst sheep in herds. A pack of wolves (3 or 4) will attack the sheep not noticing the Ovcharka, and the dog will throw down with a couple wolves at the same time. The fur is several layers and thick making the wolves teeth unable to reach its flesh. They are loyal to their duty in protecting their flock and family and will stand by and defend through any circumstance. Unfortunately they are often misrepresented as being dangerous and violent, when in fact they are not unless there is a threat or a perceived threat to family and home.


Caucasian Shepherd Dog Summary | BookRags.com


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs but clearly not pets. I hope they remain working dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I LOVE them!!! Met one a while back and he was impressive. VERY large. I mean HUGE! He was a big teddy bear but still not a breed i'd get real friendly with if i didnt know them. For sure a dog i'd have in the future when we have some property but i dont think i could handle one right now with the kiddos as young as they are. Saw a picture of a red one a while back... talk about stunning!!!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds like a purely working dog not suited to most people . gsds are too much of a dog for most people, i hope that these dogs do not become popular


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JPF said:


> sounds like a purely working dog not suited to most people . gsds are too much of a dog for most people, i hope that these dogs do not become popular


 
which would be why there's not a flipping chance of me getting one until we have some property!!!! lol. 

as for them becoming popular, most people dont want a dog that size or can handle a dog that size but i think the sheer amount of fur would deter people....


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know if I would want the mailman to have to face that on a daily basis. They have reportedly killed wolfs that have attacked the flock they're guarding.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know someone with two of these dogs,,they are not household pets at all..She admits tho she loves the breed, she wouldn't trust them as far as she could throw them with strangers or kids..


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

JPF said:


> sounds like a purely working dog not suited to most people . gsds are too much of a dog for most people, i hope that these dogs do not become popular


My thoughts exactly! Fortunately, this isn't a dog many people know about, and there aren't a ton of breeders churning them out. (I think that taking them out of Russia was prohibited at one time.) All I can say is let's hope it stays that way.....they look cuddly, no doubt about it - but so does a grizzly bear. These guys were never meant to be pets!
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, look a furry rhino! Hope Disney never gets ahold of this breed for a movie.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In photos they look cuddly but believe me in person they have a presence that commands respect and distance! I've seen them at dog shows, there is a group of people that are from the area of the world where these dogs were developed and they bring them out to dog shows to teach people about them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> which would be why there's not a flipping chance of me getting one until we have some property!!!! lol.
> 
> as for them becoming popular, most people dont want a dog that size or can handle a dog that size but i think the sheer amount of fur would deter people....


No, it wouldn't if they were to become trendy. I hope that the CO people have more sense and are more protective of their breed than the Cane Corso, etc, type breeders. 

I agree with others saying hoping they stay working dogs. 

My friend in Texas has one. They are experienced handlers of Rottweilers. They got their dog from rescue, but what happened is not because the dog was a rescue, it happened because she is who she is, breed wise. In the first month in her new home she almost killed their male Rottweiler. Well, actually, she did kill him because what happened led to his decline and eventual death a few months later. They kept her, but she is certainly no pet. 

I love Chow Chows/mxes, which have a similar look and many of the same characteristics - Chows were bred as guard dogs or food - so not a lot of emphasis on pro-social temperament. Chow Chow History But Chows are bred to be smaller dogs and that's a good thing. I would never want a 150# Chow. 

A breed that powerful, guardy, and large - there is no way that 99% of the population should have one. Look at the comments from people who have met them or know people with them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Handsome and commanding I'll get one when Iwin Mega millions and buy the over-sized ranch in Montana. They are beautiful,wanna meet one.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> No, it wouldn't if they were to become trendy. I hope that the CO people have more sense and are more protective of their breed than the Cane Corso, etc, type breeders.
> 
> I agree with others saying hoping they stay working dogs.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, from what I've read about them; they are too much dog for me. I also live in an urban area. I consider myself a fairly intermediate dog owner...never experienced because dogs teach me new things everyday.
I saw a Nat Geo special on "designer dogs" and although I don't consider these dogs to be designer in any way shape or form...it was frightening the "owner" of said dog. He had absolutley no control over the dog; bragged about having Rotts, GSDs, and pittys. The owner of this Caucasian Mountain Dog...was the shining example of who shouldn't own these kind of dogs.

This is an excerpt from my dog encyclopedia:
"...Despite being named 'shepherd dog, the breed is a true flock guardian. The term ovcharka, which is Russian for shepherd dog is often applied to the name of this breed and taken as an insult by breeders.
...The breed is intelligent and considered, often ignoring commands and favoring instinct.
... It is neither gentle nor affectionate, but is tolerant.
The breed has quick and serious protective reflexes; it will protect it's flock or family in any situation and will do so tenaciously"

Like I said, if I wanted a large teddy bear type of dog I'd do a Leonberger...These guys are too much dog. (for me)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Guess I'll be in the minority and say I have no idea what others are seeing in them. As a sheep guarding dog, sure, but I see nothing interesting or beautiful about them as anything else, and I wouldn't want a dog with a temperament like that at all, flock of sheep or no. There are better options for most parts of the world.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Guess I'll be in the minority and say I have no idea what others are seeing in them. As a sheep guarding dog, sure, but I see nothing interesting or beautiful about them as anything else, and I wouldn't want a dog with a temperament like that at all, flock of sheep or no. There are better options for most parts of the world.


I'm with you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Handsome and commanding I'll get one when Iwin Mega millions and buy the over-sized ranch in Montana. They are beautiful,wanna meet one.


The question is, would it want to meet you? You can't just walk up to one of these dogs and start interacting with it. Perhaps do a virtual meet and greet via YouTube !
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rerun said:


> Guess I'll be in the minority and say I have no idea what others are seeing in them. As a sheep guarding dog, sure, but I see nothing interesting or beautiful about them as anything else, and I wouldn't want a dog with a temperament like that at all, flock of sheep or no. There are better options for most parts of the world.


Well said :thumbup: They work perfectly in the part of the world they were developed for - the rugged, mountainous Caucasus, which was (and still may be for all I know) infested with bandits. Villages were often far flung, and dogs were pretty much all people had for protection - no 911 to call. Why anyone would say they want one (unless of course you don't have a clue as to what they are about) makes me .........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know people with them. They are experienced dog people. Some exhibit them and also have them for protection in rural areas. Some of us live in the outback.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although the dog really is impressive looking.....I just can't get past all of that hair. I have to be ultra vigilent with my coatie. I can't imagine what has to be done to keep that dog from looking a mess. Far too much work for me.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Rerun said:


> Guess I'll be in the minority and say I have no idea what others are seeing in them. As a sheep guarding dog, sure, but I see nothing interesting or beautiful about them as anything else, and I wouldn't want a dog with a temperament like that at all, flock of sheep or no. There are better options for most parts of the world.




I'm with you ! I just see them as huge looking mutts with nasty temperaments. I would never go from beautiful German Shepherds to those, no way in ****! I will only ever have German Shepherds and of course my terriers.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

They are not pets in general. If someone wants a pet dog, I wouldn't think these meet the bill. But there are people with the skills to own them and the circumstances to utilize them. Long live working dogs. It is hard to maintain them these days as most dogs now function as companion dogs. The human race may very well owe its existence to this type of animal and its functionality.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Samba said:


> They are not pets in general. If someone wants a pet dog, I wouldn't think these meet the bill. But there are people with the skills to own them and the circumstances to utilize them. Long live working dogs. It is hard to maintain them these days as most dogs now function as companion dogs. The human race may very well owe its existence to this type of animal and its functionality.


I think most of us recognize that, and recognize them for the very specific job they do in a very specific part of the world. But the intent of the thread, and a few posters saying that "one day they would love to own one" is really odd to me given the temperament of this breed. Anyone with property in MOST areas that needs a flock dog or property protector can easily find that in a GP or similar breed. No need to get some odd exotic breed with such a sketchy temperament.

Personally I think it's a really ugly dog and though I think some big dogs are neat looking (great danes for example) I just find nothing at all appealing about the one posted....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Larry the Therapy Dog Wants a Hug


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Larry the Therapy Dog Wants a Hug


He's named Satan's Bowels :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Like i stated previously, the only reason i would have one would be when we have some property. I intend on having some other animals on said property like goats and sheep and maybe some chickens and being as i dont really care for trespassers and want coyotes staying away, where i'd keep the animals, this dog would be confined to that area and tucked away in a garage behind closed doors when we have guests. I understand they're not teddy bear types which is fine with me. I'll always have at least one german shepherd and who know.... maybe when i'm older and we actually have said properpty, i wont ever get one of these dogs. I may just have a bunch of great pyrnese hanging out with the goats and other animals.


*The absolute ONLY reason i would have one would be because we have livestock and would live pretty far from town. *


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Larry the Therapy Dog Wants a Hug


Hahaa!!!!!
He just wants to looooove the elderly!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> He's named Satan's Bowels :rofl:


ROFLMAO!!!!! There you go KZoppa, the perfect fellow to keep away pesky relatives when they show up uninvited.....

Seriously though - there are a number of other breeds of VERY large dogs which will vigorously defend a flock and homestead without scaring away all neighbors within a 50 mile radius. The Maremma sheepdog from Italy is one, the Akbash and Anatolian from Turkey are 2 others. All are still pretty close to their roots and would fill the bill.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I think most of us recognize that, and recognize them for the very specific job they do in a very specific part of the world. But the intent of the thread, and a few posters saying that "one day they would love to own one" is really odd to me given the temperament of this breed. Anyone with property in MOST areas that needs a flock dog or property protector can easily find that in a GP or similar breed. No need to get some odd exotic breed with such a sketchy temperament.
> 
> Personally I think it's a really ugly dog and though I think some big dogs are neat looking (great danes for example) I just find nothing at all appealing about the one posted....



I personally think they are gorgeous. I also think Great Danes are ugly. Yes, I would love to own one. IF I had enough property and IF I were VERY experienced and IF I had the time to devote to the needs of the dog. Realistically though, none of that will ever happen. But we all have our pipe dreams.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Iwin Mega millions and buy the over-sized ranch in Montana.


I don't want one of these giant dogs, but I'll drink to this dream. :toasting:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't mind a dog with aggression. Is it sketchy because of that?
I suppose it will go away in all breeds someday and they will all be lap spaniels. It is written in this particular breed's standard though and correct for them.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the breed standard:




> Excessive softness or vicious temperaments are considered serious faults for the breed. Generally healthy and long lived, as in other large breed dogs, hip dysplasia, obesity and occasional heart problems are known to occur. The ears of the Caucasian Ovcharka have traditionally been cropped, although some modern dogs can be seen unaltered. Even though any coat-types and colours exist, the preferred show-types are the long-coated grey dogs with some white markings allowed. No black or black-and-tan dogs are accepted for show, but they do exist. The minimum height is 24.5 inches with no upper limit. These dogs are of two types: Mountain and plain. Plain dogs have shorter coat hair and are visually higher because of less muscular built. Mountain ones have longer fur and are more muscularly evolved. The breed's weight is 99–154 pounds (45–70 kg.), while height is 25–28 inches (64–75 cm.)



Caucasian Shepherd Dog Summary | BookRags.com


So I don't think aggressiveness is actually the breed standard.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> This is the breed standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The standard only states "excessive viciousness" is a fault, an aggressive dog is not necessarily vicious. Aggression is needed for these dogs to guard their flocks from wolves and unfriendly humans, just like GSDs need aggression to perform their duties as military and protection dogs. Aggression is a correct part of their temperaments for both the Caucasian Shepherd and the GSD.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!! *There you go KZoppa, the perfect fellow to keep away pesky relatives when they show up uninvited.....*
> 
> Seriously though - there are a number of other breeds of VERY large dogs which will vigorously defend a flock and homestead without scaring away all neighbors within a 50 mile radius. The Maremma sheepdog from Italy is one, the Akbash and Anatolian from Turkey are 2 others. All are still pretty close to their roots and would fill the bill.....
> _________________________________________
> ...


 

LOL then he would be absolutely 100% perfect!!! Would make it VERY easy to not have to deal with those high and mighty types who literally do show up randomly... my family is scary... though some are dog whisperer types.... lucky for me i like those ones...


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Samba said:


> I don't mind a dog with aggression. Is it sketchy because of that?
> I suppose it will go away in all breeds someday and they will all be lap spaniels. It is written in this particular breed's standard though and correct for them.


Aggression isn't the issue for me, but the breed's tendecy to ignore commands and act on instinct. I'm not that good of a handler personally to deal with that. 
Also, in urban sprawl America...we have no flocks, bears, nor wolves to worry about defending flocks against. Not a good fit for me personally. Now, if I raised goats in the Yukon or Alaska....probably a very good tool to deter grizzly bears and wolves from helping themselves to a easy snack.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My "big dog" breed choice is a Leonberger. Impressive looks, intimidating size and a heart of gold!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My "big dog" breed choice is a Leonberger. Impressive looks, intimidating size and a heart of gold!!


 

wow did you steal my friends Leo for this picture????!!!! looks IDENTICAL to her! I'd like a leo some day too. they're good dogs.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My "big dog" breed choice is a Leonberger. Impressive looks, intimidating size and a heart of gold!!



He is gorgeous as well!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Leons are great looking and the few that I have seen close up have been extremely friendly dogs (although i am not sure that my GSD would agree!). Very layed back and easy going almost lazy have been the 2 that I have seen a lot of.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

We had 1 of these for the past month in the shelter. 
Owner went to jail & left this guy (I named him Beast as he was a BIG HAIRY Beast  ) with a Cane Corso alone in a mobile home .

He was not well trained & VERY difficult to handle and aggressive to strangers.
Thankfully we found an experienced rescue to take him as there was no way we'd have adopted him out to the public.

I think you'd need a small yard rake to brush him out - LOL.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DukeJazz said:


> We had 1 of these for the past month in the shelter.
> Owner went to jail & left this guy (I named him Beast as he was a BIG HAIRY Beast  ) with a Cane Corso alone in a mobile home .
> 
> He was not well trained & VERY difficult to handle and aggressive to strangers.
> ...


 

ahhh poor guy. Hope he rescue can socialize him and he turns into a pretty freaking awesome pet for someone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is one big hairy dog!

No I don't think I would ever want one.lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think any breed where excessive viciousness is a fault...well, you can pretty much assume a fair amount of aggression is expected in the breed as standard. And it is in these guys.

When judges assess them in the ring, only the handler shows the teeth. The judge stands back and takes a gander at the nether regions to check for testicles. Some aggression toward other dogs is tolerated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Which is why, I think people are trying to say nicely, that there might be 1 out of 100 people on this board who should have them. 

Not that the breed shouldn't be around and working, just...that when we don't know how to handle resource guarding in puppies, have a multi-dog pack we'd like to keep together, can't walk a dog of 80# without a tool, etc, etc, etc, that anyone (other than the imaginary 1 of 100) reading this thread is not further encouraged to consider a dog such as this. Ever. 

Without saying to people are you out of your mind! 

My feeling is you are born ready for a dog like this or not because they will know and exploit any weakness you may have - because that is what they should do.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> ahhh poor guy. Hope he rescue can socialize him and he turns into a pretty freaking awesome pet for someone.


You can't "socialize" a dog like this and turn it into a pet. This is the dogs genetic temperament, what it was bred for.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Like I said, I realize that owning one is only a pipe dream. But a girl can dream can't she??? I also want to be able to go to Keeneland one day, buy a colt and train him and watch him win the Kentucky Derby but that probably won't happen either. 

The Leo is beautiful though, looks similar and apparently you don't have to worry about him having the neighbor for lunch. I honestly have always ONLY wanted gsds. Nothing but. Other dogs are nice but I never wanted to own one. These are the first two I have seen that I would actually like to have. Obviously, the more I learn about the CS, well that is just not realistic. But I will have to put some research into the other guy. Maybe one day.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Which is why, I think people are trying to say nicely, that there might be 1 out of 100 people on this board who should have them.


If that.

I own an Akbash dog, another type of flock guardian. I would never have considered getting a dog of this type as a pet. He is affectionate, gentle, people-friendly, and very tolerant, but he is a working dog. He lives outside with the goats 24/7 and does not come in the house. The woman who owned him before me tried to make him into a housedog--he paced the house all night, barked nonstop, and ate all the screens out of the windows. 

Although my particular dog is very tolerant of strangers when properly introduced, is benign with my grooming dogs, and fairly obedient, not all Livestock Guardian dogs are this way. They are independent thinkers, not prone to obedience. They have been bred to do a job, and that job historically does not involve human intervention or direction. To this day, some shepherds raise their LGDs out in the flock with almost no human contact and the dogs, while semi-feral, are still doing their job.

LGDs are strong-willed and stubborn. Most are dog-aggressive; it's part of their makeup to drive strange dogs away (or even kill them). Fortunately my Akbash is benign with strange dogs if they enter through my grooming shop. But if a strange dog is running near the fenceline, all bets are off. We have an acre entirely enclosed with 6 foot fence; any less, and he would jump over and claim the neighborhood as his territory. This happens to a lot of people who get an LGD before doing their homework.

I love my Beluga Whale to death, but I cannot recommend this breed to anyone unless they have some livestock to guard, a good size property, and an understanding of this type of temperament. A sense of humor also helps.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> ahhh poor guy. Hope he rescue can socialize him and he turns into a pretty freaking awesome pet for someone.


Hope he gets adopted by someone with a couple thousand acres and a couple hundred sheep.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> You can't "socialize" a dog like this and turn it into a pet. This is the dogs genetic temperament, what it was bred for.


 
i was refering to the Leo in the shelter who's scumbag owner went to jail. I dont imagine socializing an ovcharka would do much good anyway. Since they're only supposed to be loyal to family. Give me some credit here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Freestep said:


> If that.
> 
> I own an Akbash dog, another type of flock guardian. I would never have considered getting a dog of this type as a pet. He is affectionate, gentle, people-friendly, and very tolerant, but he is a working dog. He lives outside with the goats 24/7 and does not come in the house. The woman who owned him before me tried to make him into a housedog--he paced the house all night, barked nonstop, and ate all the screens out of the windows.
> 
> ...


A few years ago there was a TV documentary about the less familiar sheep herding dogs including the Anatolian Shepherd, the "other" Turkish LGD (filmed in Turkey) - it showed exactly what you have described, puppies being placed with the sheep virtually at birth, and the parents spending their lives outside with the flock. Watching them work with basically no supervision was awesome, they just KNEW what to do. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Whats shameful is that it's becoming the fashionable dog here in Egypt. I feel sad, Egypt is hot for this kind of dog to survive and people are so uneducated about having a working dog. The first Dog show in Egypt was two years ago and there's only 3 or 4 professional agility, schutzhund trainers around the country.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

nitemares said:


> Whats shameful is that it's becoming the fashionable dog here in Egypt. I feel sad, Egypt is hot for this kind of dog to survive and people are so uneducated about having a working dog. The first Dog show in Egypt was two years ago and there's only 3 or 4 professional agility, schutzhund trainers around the country.


 Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen - I can understand why you chose the screen name you have :wild:
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

my SO was born and raised in Turkey and growing up they had two Kangals. they were used as guard dogs on their property and they always lived outside. i never believed him when he told me that they required zero training...that they just knew what to do. he said they were the kindest, most gentle dogs, but if you crossed the property line all bets were off! but they were just that...outside dogs that needed a job. freestep i think it's pretty cool you have an Akbash dog...the first time i read that it piqued my interest! i can't tell the SO, he will be so jealous


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A friend's dogs (they've got Nihonken as well)


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> No, it wouldn't if they were to become trendy. I hope that the CO people have more sense and are more protective of their breed than the Cane Corso, etc, type breeders.
> 
> I agree with others saying hoping they stay working dogs.
> 
> ...


I've come across one, actually at the dog park, they are huge, I didn't understand why the owner brought him into the park, he never took him off his leach and would walk him around and actually was real rough with him when ever any of the other dogs came around him, It really started to upset some of the people at the park, but from reading this I see now why he kept him on a leach, but why bring him to a dog park if their was a chance of him hurting another dog. I will say he was huge and beautiful, alot of hair, not a great combination down here in this TEXAS weather.


----------

